# verizon backup assistant gone on cm7



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Help! Just realized Verizon backup assistant is gone on my X and I can not find it. I need it to sync my contacts.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

CM7 does not include Backup Assistant. I believe it is a blur based app as well, meaning it won't work on CM7 (I could be wrong).

Although, if you sync'd your contacts with your Gmail account, it will restore them the same as Backup Assistant would.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

This should take care of your problem:

Log into your backup assistant account on your computer. Export your contacts to your hard drive. Log into your gmail account on your computer and import the file you just exported out of backup assistant. Now on your phone set up your gmail account, if its not all ready, and sync contacts. This should get your contacts back.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I'll try that.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried to restore it from TB but it failed.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Draexo said:


> I tried to restore it from TB but it failed.


That's probably because its a moto blur app and none of the blur framework is left on the phone to run it.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Help! Just realized Verizon backup assistant is gone on my X and I can not find it. I need it to sync my contacts.


Did you get your contacts exported and merged successfully?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"lancasterv3 said:


> Did you get your contacts exported and merged successfully?


Not yet. I'm on vacation....waiting door a access to a laptop. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"lancasterv3 said:


> Did you get your contacts exported and merged successfully?


Hmmmm....no export options. Import only.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Hmmmm....no export options. Import only.


http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/manage_bua_online/export_contacts.html


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/manage_bua_online/export_contacts.html


Thanks! I'm going to have to try from the laptop today. When I go there with my phones browser the export option isn't there. Weird!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Worked great on laptop. Thing is.... I haven't done a back up since May.... So......why am I missing random contacts???


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend logging into your Google acount from a computer and organizing all of your contacts there. It took me a good two hours when I first got my X to get all the crap out of there and get everything synced, but in the end it's worth it. Of course, I started with my contacts in Google and never used the Verizon app, so maybe it was easier for me.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Its my fault. When I add a contact I can add to 'phone or gmail'. The contacts Im missing I added to phone. When I put on CM7, I lost all my phone contacts. I could have exported them with Go Contacts, but I thought I was still syncing with Verizon, which I wasnt. Duh! So going forward I need to backup with Go Contacts and gmail. Now I need to figure out if I can convert any phone contacts to gmail.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"SaurusX said:


> I would recommend logging into your Google acount from a computer and organizing all of your contacts there. It took me a good two hours when I first got my X to get all the crap out of there and get everything synced, but in the end it's worth it. Of course, I started with my contacts in Google and never used the Verizon app, so maybe it was easier for me.


Yes, going to do this and sort all this out.


----------

